# 922 will not download new guide automatically



## SandyG3

Just started a month ago. 
Dish 922. 
S115xamd 
1333xamd 
Single mode. 

Every Sunday I have to hard reset the receiver to have it download the guide. Pointing at 110/119/129 with no signal issues. Any ideas? Software bug? Its a minor annoyance. 

Seems like its only downloading a weeks worth of the guide at once. 

Thank everyone.


----------



## garygaryj

I personally don't know of any online reference that fully explains the Dish method of downloading channel listing information for the 922, however, what you are explaining doesn't seem correct.

The receiver should be doing a 'Daily Update', which is available on Settings (Yellow Button) > down 2 icons > right 1 icon 'Update' (Green down arrow,) and you should have that set to a time of day that you are the most unlikely to use the 922. The daily update takes no more than 10 minutes. New guide information and any software/firmware updates should load at that time, I believe.

There should be an expectation that in most cases, all things running well, you should have today's guide plus the next 7 days, from my experience.

Perhaps someone knows more, or Dish DIRT could give the full "Official rules" by which the guide updates occur.


----------



## 356B

Do you turn the receiver off? I've read you must turn it off during the updating cycle. I believe the default is 3am. Recording during the update cycle may has consequences also.


----------



## l8er

FWIW, I never turn my receiver off. But it goes into standby either for or after the daily update automatically every day at 3 AM.

I have the Inactivity Setting disabled, and the Daily Updates setting at 3:00 AM. Seems to update every day just fine.


----------



## esl1885

I have found posts for 622's, 722's and 922's all having issues in the last month with updating the guide properly(including mine).
It has nothing to do with leaving the rx. on. It turns itself off automatically when it is time update.

Sam


----------



## P Smith

garygaryj said:


> I personally don't know of any online reference that fully explains the Dish method of downloading channel listing information for the 922, however, what you are explaining doesn't seem correct.
> 
> The receiver should be doing a 'Daily Update', which is available on Settings (Yellow Button) > down 2 icons > right 1 icon 'Update' (Green down arrow,) and you should have that set to a time of day that you are the most unlikely to use the 922. The daily update takes no more than 10 minutes. New guide information and any software/firmware updates should load at that time, I believe.
> 
> There should be an expectation that in most cases, all things running well, you should have today's guide plus the next 7 days, from my experience.
> 
> Perhaps someone knows more, or Dish DIRT could give the full "Official rules" by which the guide updates occur.


A few years before (when JohnH was alive) we discussed EEPG [9 days Guide] updates - how often, what size, etc.
Search here and you'll find all the info here.

[As to that menu setting - it has noting to actual EEPG updates, it just obscure mandatory reboot of each STB to eliminate memory leak due bad coding and lack of QA job.]


----------



## SandyG3

After reading other posts; it seems like it may be an issue lately on various models of dish receivers. 

The receiver is set to default settings of 3am for guide/reset every night. I do not have timers set anytime from midnight to morning. Receiver has about 70% full HDD of recordings. All in all its been a wonderful receiver; just this has cropped up last month or so. 

Every Sunday morning; I'll just press the front red reset button and itll download the guide again within an hour. I have it connected via the wall internet adapter as I do not yet have ethernet port ran directly to this room. It has worked this way for about 6 months with no issues.

Thanks again everyone; I'll be on the look out for a new FW update soon


----------



## gokartergo

My 922 just had no guide for the first time.. I noticed it yesterday.. I ran check switch still no guide.. I hard reset and still no guide.. I went to bed at about 11:00 last night and I turned the receiver off. This morning it had the full 9 days.. Just turn it off one night and it will download the guide.. I never turned mine off before either..


----------



## 356B

gokartergo said:


> My 922 just had no guide for the first time.. I noticed it yesterday.. I ran check switch still no guide.. I hard reset and still no guide.. I went to bed at about 11:00 last night and I turned the receiver off. This morning it had the full 9 days.. Just turn it off one night and it will download the guide.. I never turned mine off before either..


Weird...I had it happen but my guide was only available for 2 day as was my recording schedule. I did a soft re-boot, the downloading bar ran for several minutes, at first there was only a partial correction. Within a hour everything was normal. I read another report tonight about a similar issue, makes one think some tweaking may be going on.


----------

